# Vermeer vs New Holland



## Morancher (Sep 5, 2011)

I am wanting to purchase a new round baler. I am looking at a New Holland BR7070 baler and a Vermeer 604 Super M. I currently have a twine tie Vermeer 504SI baler that is pretty simple to use. When I compare the NH to the Vermeer, it looks like the NH is much more complicated and has many more parts that may need replaced in time. The Vermeer does not have the extra rollers, or "floor", and must carry the weight of the bale on its belts. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these balers and the pros and cons of each. I am leaning towards the Vermeer, but the dealer is 45 miles away from me, while the NH dealer is 1 mile away. Can anyone offer advice? Thank you.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Vermeer is a heavier built machine, and as you say less clutter.

Nothing wrong with the NH.

If it were me I would go for the near dealer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Morancher said:


> I am wanting to purchase a new round baler. I am looking at a New Holland BR7070 baler and a Vermeer 604 Super M. I currently have a twine tie Vermeer 504SI baler that is pretty simple to use. When I compare the NH to the Vermeer, it looks like the NH is much more complicated and has many more parts that may need replaced in time. The Vermeer does not have the extra rollers, or "floor", and must carry the weight of the bale on its belts. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these balers and the pros and cons of each. I am leaning towards the Vermeer, but the dealer is 45 miles away from me, while the NH dealer is 1 mile away. Can anyone offer advice? Thank you.


Both are good balers.Vermeer heavier built and simpler.Netwrap system WAY simpler on Vermeer.I've been told by friends that have the NH that it makes a nicer looking bale,they say the dimpled rollers evens out the bale and makes a nicer looking bale.Thats what they tell me anyway.

The bale in the Vermeer sits on the bottom drum roller and carries most of the wieght of the bale not the belts.So did the HH dealer tell you that?

Any other ?s on the Vermeer be glad to help you out.


----------



## tiftman (Oct 22, 2009)

We run all new holland balers and we put about 4-5k bales a year through them. I can honestly say that we have very little problems out of there balers,they produce a nice tight well formed bale and will feed anything you put in front of them.Last fall we were doing some testing on a 604 for vermeer as well as a new econo model that they are coming out with. Anything that is built by vermeer is a very well built product imo.We put i think about 2k bales through it with no problems my only complaint is they are very senitive to windrow shape therefore a little tougher to produce a nice shaped bale.The new holland bales 4x4 would way as much as a vermeer 4x5.Although we had no problems out of the belts i can deff. see where that may be a problem. IMO i think both are very good balers i would prob go with the best deal or closest dealer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had around `16,000 bales on my NH 644 before trading it for a NH NR740A Silage Special. Only real problems I had with the 644 was a cam follower went out of the pick up reel, I changed the other three while I was at it. Regardless of what you buy, make em throw in an automatic oiler kit for the chains. I have one on my 740A and haven't had to adjust any chains in the two years I've had it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Regardless of what you buy, make em throw in an automatic oiler kit for the chains. I have one on my 740A and haven't had to adjust any chains in the two years I've had it.


I put the automatic oiler and the automatic greaser on my NH 780A. As a strong believer in lubing my equipment every use, these two options really make life easy. The greaser hits everything but the two stuffer zerts under the baler and the PTO shaft. The oiler hits all the chains except one. 5 minutes and I'm ready to go.

I do check the bearing periodically to make sure they are getting grease and clean the oiling brushes of gunk. But that's about it.

My only complaint about the greaser is that it's real hard to see how much grease is left in the canister.

I'd highly recommend them to anyone who does serious baling!

Ralph


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Just had a neighbor trade newer Vermeer in for NH....had trouble with Vermeer starting the bale. On the other hand all custom balers in this area seem to use NH. Have both dealers close by.... John


----------



## Speedy393 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought a Case RB464 this year which is same as a NH and had nothing but problems! 
Makes a great looking bale but had a lot of trouble with the net wrap system. I am trading it for a Vermeer.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Both balers will work fine. I get better service from Vermeer here. My Vermeer dealer is 140 miles and I have 4 New Holland dealers within 60 miles. I looked last night when I quit baling cornstalks and had 10700 bales on this years baler.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Having a good dealer is the main thing.Some dealers don't know crap and their service man knows less.

Every brand out there has a few lemons.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Morancher said:


> I am wanting to purchase a new round baler. I am looking at a New Holland BR7070 baler and a Vermeer 604 Super M. I currently have a twine tie Vermeer 504SI baler that is pretty simple to use. When I compare the NH to the Vermeer, it looks like the NH is much more complicated and has many more parts that may need replaced in time. The Vermeer does not have the extra rollers, or "floor", and must carry the weight of the bale on its belts. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these balers and the pros and cons of each. I am leaning towards the Vermeer, but the dealer is 45 miles away from me, while the NH dealer is 1 mile away. Can anyone offer advice? Thank you.


I am running a Vermeer super M and am happier with it than any other baler I have owned.


----------



## Morancher (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses and helpful advice. The common theme seems to be having a dealer that will service you. My NH dealer is very close and a very strong dealer, while my Vermeer dealer is much further away, and not a full time dealer. I wish there was a stronger Vermeer dealer close, but NH appears to be a strong baler. I will let you know how it goes with the NH baler. Thanks again for your help.


----------

